# Building a creek crossing



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I need to build something or lay logs in creek to get my 4 wheeler to the back side of my property. This is the one spot that is not very wide, approximately 10 feet. The water is about 2 feet deep with a soft bottom so I can't just cross. I can't get my tractor to the spot because it is swampy so it will be accomplished with a 4x4 4 wheeler and man power.

A really nice ridge across the creek I want to set up stands and hunt this season.

I wonder how long pine logs would last?


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

This is the area I'm trying to get to. The creek is straight down the hill a few hundred yards in photos.


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

Pine would likely last until a flood or big rain took them out. Sweet gum poles a few inches in diameter will likely last longer, again depending on high water. 

Looks like if you tried to put in a couple of stringers they would have to be pretty long to get across the creek and have the ends on more solid ground.

If you lay poles in go really easy when you cross to minimize them spinning out from under you or flipping up and hitting you.


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm doing the same thing now with a creek about the same size. I'm using the big telephone/power poles. I had a couple large ones on my property when I bought it and I drug them as close as I could to the creek with my tractor. The hard part is getting them across the creek. I've got one across and working on the other one. Once they are across nail 2x12/2x6, or whatever you like across the top to drive over. Good luck.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

How much money do you want to put into it and how long do you want it to last?
Since this is your land (and not a club) I would do it right.
We built a bridge at our club last year for 4 wheelers and side by sides.
IIRC, we used 6x6s for the frame and then 4x6s for the cross pieces. Then a member got some steel from somewhere so we nailed that on there.
Or you might want to just throw together a walking bridge for now to make sure the land over there is worth hunting.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

FishinSpot said:


> I'm doing the same thing now with a creek about the same size. I'm using the big telephone/power poles. I had a couple large ones on my property when I bought it and I drug them as close as I could to the creek with my tractor. The hard part is getting them across the creek. I've got one across and working on the other one. Once they are across nail 2x12/2x6, or whatever you like across the top to drive over. Good luck.


 I'm going to eventually do this also. I have some telephone poles I supposed to pick up in a few weeks. Getting them to the creek will be a job.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> I'm going to eventually do this also. I have some telephone poles I supposed to pick up in a few weeks. Getting them to the creek will be a job.


 

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f51/trailer-junk-hauler-sale-369938/


if you have a wide enough path, this will get them there behind your 4 wheeler...
I saw some pilings on craigslist for sale yesterday...

if you don't want to buy it, you can use it and bring it back when you are done with it...


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

I wouldn't expect you to get more than 2 or three years out of pine trees depending on there size. There's to much moisture in the south and even the new treated wood doesn't seem to last very long on the timber bridges around here. If that's long enough for you cut a cross piece for each side of the creek to lay your runners on to get them up off the ground, the cross pieces will rot away but they'll save the ends of your runners for awhile.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

If you get the poles across, go to a local saw mill and get the bark cut offs. Won't last real long but they'll most likely give them to you. Nail those across the poles to stop them from rolling out.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

This was a hypothetical question!!!! I repeat it was only a HYPOTHETICAL question!!!!


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

If it's truly only 10', you can get some 16' 2x10s (or 2x8 if you are cheap). Sink two treated 4x4 posts on each side. Run the 16' boards across the ditch about 12" apart with a 2x8 run across the bottom for support on each end (like a dock). 

Once built, come back about midway in the ditch and pound a sharpened treated 4x4 into the bottom of the ditch on each side of your 2x10s and fasten (for mid span support). 

Deck with treated decking or 2x6 depending on how heavy your quad is.

This solution will be fairly cheap and last 10 years or more. I would not try to jam the ditch up with debris as the solution. Hope is not a plan and something bad will happen if you half @ss it


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Can you build a ford to cross it? You would need a load or two of rock or some concrete chunks but using a small trailer and your 4wheeler it could be done. Then you wouldn't have to worry with it washing away. 
We put a creek crossing in using some old sidewalk pieces I hauled off from a neighbor who was redoing his drive way. He busted them up in big chunks and I loaded them up. The creek isn't as wide as yours but it is very swampy before and after. The concrete chunks have worked like a charm and we drive our tractor across it all the time.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

just skid the poles with your 4-wheeler and a log chain.
don't need no trailer.
well for getting them done the street anyways.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Hypothetically, you could sink two or three big pieces of plastic culvert, wide enough for your tractor to cross, in the creek and dump a load of gravel or whatever brick or rock you can get cheap over it


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

Is this overkill?


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

bowfisher91 said:


> Is this overkill?


I don't think that will spook the deer at all.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

bowfisher91 said:


> Is this overkill?


 I think that might just do the job!


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

You thought of trying pallets? I know where you can get a pile of them. Could bring em out to ya, when we do ur truck


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Bigdaddy's said:


> You thought of trying pallets? I know where you can get a pile of them. Could bring em out to ya, when we do ur truck


Run cable through all of them and anchor to the upstream tree you're good to go imo........


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

i guess walking across and then another 200-300 yards is out, but a pair of waders to change into is a lot cheaper. park your buggy nearside, get a concrete mix pan and tie a rope to it, drag the game (very low friction) to the creek, change back to waders, tie the rope to ur buggy...and head for the house or truck or whatever. I do river crossings in MT like this when Elk hunting in the winter. The water is swifter there, so a walking still is a must. Good Luck, and keep us posted...pics too if you build a crossing.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

_I had a place at eglin that I would just put garbage bags on each leg to cross a creek...it worked out....cut the hazards out now and run a cable to hold on to while its hot......._


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

DEA and EPA would have a field day with this thread.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Jason said:


> This was a hypothetical question!!!! I repeat it was only a HYPOTHETICAL question!!!!


Exactly!!!


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

*cross tie bridge*

This has held up for over 7 years.
2 cross-ties laid 8 ft apart parallel with creek banks. Drive 4 ft rebar on each side to hold in place.
Lay 2 or more cross-ties perpendicular to creek at 4 wheeler width.
Lag bolt treated 2x4 between to hold in place. See second picture.
This has been under 2 ft of flowing water and never budged.
Cross-ties can be carried in by two people on foot.
Used cross-ties were $7.50 each x 6.

The narrow width is for a 4 ft tractor and the wide width is for a side by side 4 wheeler.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Sub 12-foot bridge and no permits required.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I talked with the land owner behind me, he is going to give me a key to his gate so I can access the area. That will work out better, no stuck tractor and not scare the deer when the season is in.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Outside9 said:


> I talked with the land owner behind me, he is going to give me a key to his gate so I can access the area. That will work out better, no stuck tractor and not scare the deer when the season is in.


What a load a crap!!! All this expert advice and making all these shade tree structural engineers have to put on their thinking caps and burn up valuable brain cells and you solve the problem with a key to the back door!! I dunno dude. I know it's the middle of the off season and the ref is outta town but this seems flag worthy!!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

If you say so.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

JoeZ said:


> Sub 12-foot bridge and no permits required.


Who do you call locally Joe about what is allowed?


----------

